# Trout trip-Sinnemahoning PA



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Went to family's cabin with my dad and uncle this past week in Sinnemahoning. Camp was started in 1952 by my grandfather and 7 other friends and has stayed in the family. We fished first fork sinnemahoning river and wykoff run for native brook trout and rainbow. Fishing wasn't on fire and we had to work for them but managed to still hook into some. Wykoff run is a small stream about 15ft wide and mostly 18 inches deep with some deep holes but my favorite to fish. Hit one of my favorite holes there and could see two monsters swimming in a deep hole below some falls. Switched several lures and finally got one to take it and the fight was on. It was a mature rainbow about 23 inches and jumped several time, got it to the net and it took off on a run. A few head shakes later and it cut my tippet. Retied on and kept fishing the hole and hooked into the other big one, another mature rainbow. It put on another show jumping and running several times. This time I wasn't going to have it spook at the net and beached it, a 20 inches on the dot. Awesome trip seeing several deer, turkey and about 70 elk, if you want a trip for native trout awesome wildlife you can't beat the area.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Our camp is over by the driftwood fork. Don't make it up too often to trout fish, but it is a great area up there. Nice rainbow.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice story, fish of a lifetime there , thanks for sharing


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful fish, great story, Awesome area. You're a little past my camp in the DuBois area. I love fishing those little creeks and runs deep in the woods. Makes me feel like I'm discovering a creek or a hole for the first time! The peace and solitude are unmatched.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

joerugz said:


> Beautiful fish, great story, Awesome area. You're a little past my camp in the DuBois area. I love fishing those little creeks and runs deep in the woods. Makes me feel like I'm discovering a creek or a hole for the first time! The peace and solitude are unmatched.


Dubois is where I get off the highway, and always go over to Walmart to hit their fishing aisles, way better fishing department then around here in Ohio. Great area to get away and relax.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> Went to family's cabin with my dad and uncle this past week in Sinnemahoning. Camp was started in 1952 by my grandfather and 7 other friends and has stayed in the family. We fished first fork sinnemahoning river and wykoff run for native brook trout and rainbow. Fishing wasn't on fire and we had to work for them but managed to still hook into some. Wykoff run is a small stream about 15ft wide and mostly 18 inches deep with some deep holes but my favorite to fish. Hit one of my favorite holes there and could see two monsters swimming in a deep hole below some falls. Switched several lures and finally got one to take it and the fight was on. It was a mature rainbow about 23 inches and jumped several time, got it to the net and it took off on a run. A few head shakes later and it cut my tippet. Retied on and kept fishing the hole and hooked into the other big one, another mature rainbow. It put on another show jumping and running several times. This time I wasn't going to have it spook at the net and beached it, a 20 inches on the dot. Awesome trip seeing several deer, turkey and about 70 elk, if you want a trip for native trout awesome wildlife you can't beat the area.
> View attachment 468864


*My smile would be a lot bigger, if I ever caught a native that nice, specially up there! ;>)
Congrats!*

See if any of my story rings your bell.? (the building in the pic looks familiar?)
Your story & SPOTS sparked a bunch of memories, because I could describe my first years up there & they would almost match yours.
I stayed on Wycoff Campers Drive ('67ish?) with a bunch of guys from the S side of Youngstown. & sounds like I might of 'showered' up in your same water hole,,, but we never seen any trout longer than 7"-8"ers back then.
Most years, up to 13 guys jammed into a small cabin with 2, maybe 3 additional bunk sheds nailed on to the back. The later you get there to hunt, the farther away from the woodburner you slept!
A bucket on a rope was our wash tub, & if it leaked, you can get a shower!
The owner put up a rope trolly across that creek. While loaded down with hunting gear, he would slowly pull himself across in the dark, & be the first person to the top of that mountain. He always got a deer up there.
If you slept in too long, breakfast was cold & you were the LAST guy in the outhouse!!! :<(

I ruled on the Willows Inn pool table, (I had the exact table at home) I'd run 3 or 4 balls then hide the cue,,, lol,,, but I was always smart enough to let the 'locals' drop the 8. I gladly bought the beers.
2 of our gang, picked up 2 gorgeous chicks at that bar & all 4 left. 
The bar was quickly surrounded by x-tra-muddy 4 x 4 jacked-up trucks,,, so I quicky go out of there. I don't know the exact ending of that story,,, & I don't want to.
We all went home that weekend. When the elders came back up, that camp was completely perforated with bullet holes. Holes in the woodburner, the refrigerator, & even the inside fuel oil tank.
I never went back up after that. They told me about the Sinns bridge washing away.
GOOD TIMES.
lol,,, THANKS.

Medix Run - Google Maps


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My camp is at the head of Portable Run on Bryan Hill Road. All of the land in orange was just opened up as public land this year after having been closed since the 80's. Lots of good times up there. 










Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Misdirection said:


> My camp is at the head of Portable Run on Bryan Hill Road. All of the land in orange was just opened up as public land this year after having been closed since the 80's. Lots of good times up there.
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Your by the sterling rock carving, I've been up there.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Doboy said:


> *My smile would be a lot bigger, if I ever caught a native that nice, specially up there! ;>)
> Congrats!*
> 
> See if any of my story rings your bell.? (the building in the pic looks familiar?)
> ...


Willows is right up the road from camp, maybe mile at most. Lots of nights in there. We run a extention cord to the outhouse with a space heater in the winter, first up has to plug it in and also turn the coffee pot on. Last July when I was up they were working on the wykoff bridge again and had it down to one lane.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I just got back from fishing the DHALO in Brookville on North Fork Creek. Lucky enough to land two rainbows. Stopped by the Neshannock in Volant on Friday and managed two over there in the Fly zone. Had a good weekend at camp in between!


----------

